# HELP trying to find info on someone rescuing my golden retriver



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Here are two addresses which probably cover your area. These are Golden Retriever rescue addresses. 
*Northern Golden Retriever Association *
(Covers the North of England, from Lincolnshire across to Cheshire, and up to the Scottish Border.) 
*Mr P. J. Smithies*
Tel:- 0161 5633050 *North West Golden Retriever Club *
(Covers Lancashire, Cheshire, Merseyside and Greater Manchester ) 
*Mrs Pat Blackburn* Tel:- 01248 364673


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shelley*

Shelley

Shelley 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...earchid=334727

Click on link above and it gives you all the posts you've made on Golden Forum and people's replies.
the link to the Golden Ret. Rescue and ladies names are in one of these posts.

Welcome - Northern Golden Retriever Association


----------

